# Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts



## Bytebandit1969 (18. September 2008)

schaut euch das mal an!

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=Of0QP4o4ibU&feature=related


----------



## Ollek (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

:gIch nenne es die Verstümmelung eines Edelfisches, in anlehnung an aktuelle Themen.

#6 Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es soll jeder wissen was er macht,aber diese Enthäutung die jedem Küchenstandart widerspricht finde ich zumindest fragwürdig.


----------



## lacrosse (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

naja, wenn er waidgerecht umgebracht wird, dann ist eigentlich egal wie man dann an die filets kommt. bevor ich stilvoll dran rum hantiere und erstens länger brauche um zweitens nicht mehr filet zu erhalten, dann ziehe ich so etwas "barbarisches" vor. schaut doch gut aus #6


----------



## Spiro (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Ich muss mich da wohl outen und sagen das ich die Version auch mal versucht habe, klappt auch alles wie beschrieben und man hat bis zu diesem Schritt auch kein Fleisch verloren. Die Probleme fangen aber (zumindest bei mir) an wenn man die Mittelgräte entfernen will um 2 Filets draus zu machen...
Da filetier ich lieber normal, dat geit wenn mans kann genauso schnell und ich hab am Ende mehr vom Fisch !


----------



## LocalPower (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Ich glaub, das is nicht dazu gedacht, danach nochmal 2 Filets davon zu schnibbeln. Das Teil kommt dann so komplett in die Pfanne


----------



## Chrizzi (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Hmm... ich will ja nicht meckern, aber die Haut vom Barsch schmeckt doch super. Ok bis die Schuppen runter sind, ist ne Ewigkeit vergangen, aber das ist es mir dann doch wert. 

Wenn man mehrere kleinere Barsche hat, ist das wohl eine sehr gute Alternative diese pfannenfertig zu bekommen.


----------



## Spiro (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

@ LocalPower: Dann ist es auf jedenfall ne top Methode, auch wenn es ein wenig brachial anmutet, da wirklich kein Fleisch verloren geht. Werde aber trotzdem weiter filetieren #6


----------



## wingi (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Hallo, 
sieht sehr praktisch aus, danke für den Link.

Schöne Grüße
Wingi


----------



## versuchsangler (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Für kleine-mittlere Barsche und wenn es etwas mehr sind die beste Methode die es gibt.
Bei grösseren Exemplaren würde ich schon die Bauchlappen mit runterfiletieren.Dazu einfach die Bauchhöhle mit aufschneiden und den normalen Schnitt links und rechts neben dem Kopf machen.Kopf samt Innereien abziehen,Haut beidseitig entfernen und von dieser kann man jetzt noch schön die Bauchfilets herunterschaben.
Dauert etwas länger aber für schottisch veranlagte wie mich genau richtig und geht immer noch schneller wie schuppen und ausnehmen.


----------



## TRANSformator (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Also im Video sieht man deutlich, dass einiges an Fleisch verloren geht.Und zwar der Bereich in Richtung Brustflosse.....dort ist das Fleisch nämlich direkt an der Mittelgräte gerade bei nicht ganz so großen Barschen recht dünn und reißt an dieser Stelle. Der abgerissene Teil in Richtung Brustflosse bleibt dann an der Haut hängen und wird weggeschmissen....schade drum.

Wenn man wirklich nur die Filtes haben möchte, mach ich es ähnlich, aber etwas anders:
1. Haut oben am Rücken einschneiden (wie im Video)
2. Bauch aufschneiden (wie beim normalen Ausnehmen)
3. Direkt am Kiemendeckel entlang beidseitig ein Schnitt vom Rücken runter zur Brust. Dieser Schnitt trifft dan jeweils die beiden Schnitte aus Punkt 1 und Punkt 2.
4. Schwanz abschneiden und die Mittelgräte hinter dem Kopf durchtrennen
5. Jetzt kann man den losen kopf mitsamt Eingeweiden aus dem Fisch ziehen udn erhält einmal den Kopf samt Eingeweiden und die Filets samt Mittelgräte und Haut.
6. Haut von vorne nach hinten wie im Video abziehen. Mal geht es leicht, mal etwas schwerer, evtl. leicht mit dem Messer nachhelfen,w enn der Barsch schon etwas gelegen hat.
7. Jetzt ist man dort, wo im Video Schluss ist. Unterschied ist aber, dass man kein Felsich verschenkt hat.
Wer jetzt noch will, kann einen Schnitt am Rücken bis hinunter zur Mittelgräte machen und dann vorsichtig über die Kiemenbögen im Bauch drüber schneiden. man erhält dann das pure Filet ohne Gräten.


----------



## Ollek (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



lacrosse schrieb:


> naja, wenn er waidgerecht umgebracht wird, dann ist eigentlich egal wie man dann an die filets kommt. bevor ich stilvoll dran rum hantiere und erstens länger brauche um zweitens nicht mehr filet zu erhalten, dann ziehe ich so etwas "barbarisches" vor. schaut doch gut aus #6



Sollte hierbei eigentlich keine Rolle spielen ob der Waidgerecht getötet wurde oder nicht.  

Für mich ist das Küchentechnisch ein "no go"  #d

Man sollte sich an gewisse Küchenstandarts halten, und wenn ich Filets will filetiere ich.  

Aber einige geben den Barsch so enthäutet in die Pfanne.(Ohne zusätzliches Filetieren) Dann kann ich die Weihnachtsgans auch enthäuten, Die Panade beim Schnitzel weglassen Alcoholfreies Bier trinken usw...:m


----------



## dib (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

ichdenke filetieren is das einzig wahre .so viele gräten wie möglich mit wegschneiden.sonst nerft das fischessen weil mann die ganze zeit mit gräten zu tun hatt.für kleine barsche hatt mich ein freund auf was gebracht... alle (auch kleine)mitnehmen und einfrieren so oft und lange das mann gut gewicht zusammen hatt.dann alles unappetitliche wegscneiden und das fleisch samt verbliebenen gräten durch den fleischwolf drehen .dann nach belieben würzen ei durchmischen und frikadellen daraus machen.mein kumpel hatt mich früher mal zum essen eingeladen die barschfrikadellen waren mega lecker.aber ich persönlich mache das nicht.hab kein bock auf spinnfischen und pracktiziere catch & release mfg der blankmeister 2008


----------



## dib (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

zitat von ollek





Ollek schrieb:


> Sollte hierbei eigentlich keine Rolle spielen ob der Waidgerecht getötet wurde oder nicht.
> 
> es sollte immer für jeden angler eine grosse rolle spielen ob ein fisch waidgerecht getötet wurde:c:v


----------



## zanderzone (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=133654&highlight=bARSCHE+HEUTEN

wurde schon oft gepostet.. gibt noch mehrere Tröd´s dazu..

hab schon sleber mal einen aufgemacht und da bekam ich selber ein paar links, dass es den schon mehrfach gegeben hat..


----------



## Ollek (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



dib schrieb:


> es sollte immer für jeden angler eine grosse rolle spielen ob ein fisch waidgerecht getötet wurde:c:v



|kopfkratDu hast da was denk ich mal falsch verstanden, ich stehe sogar mit meinem Namen dafür Fischen eine Waidgerechte Behandlung zukommen zu lassen was ich auch in anderen Threads offen bekunde.

Aber in diesem Fall des gehäuteten Barsches ging es mir nur darum das es für mich in der *Küche *nicht in Frage kommt ihn so zu enthäuten. 
Ich bezog es auf die Antwort von lacrosse, und da spielt Waidgerecht oder nicht nunmal keine Rolle bei der Frage wie ich den toten Fisch verwerte.

Also bitte nicht falsch verstehen und kein Ding draus machen.


----------



## Khaane (19. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Hmhhh.......hab schon Hunger gekriegt - Leider fange ich immer nur kleine Barsche #t


----------



## froggy31 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



Ollek schrieb:


> :gIch nenne es die Verstümmelung eines Edelfisches, in anlehnung an aktuelle Themen.
> 
> #6 Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen, es soll jeder wissen was er macht,aber diese Enthäutung die jedem Küchenstandart widerspricht finde ich zumindest fragwürdig.


^

 Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


ich finde die Methode genial und werde sie bei Gelegenheit auch praktizieren.

Dem Fisch sollte zu Lebzeiten der nötige Respekt entgegengebracht werden , aber nicht vorm Sprung in die Pfanne.#h


----------



## Mikesch (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

So ähnlich praktiziere ich es seit über 30 Jahren, ist doch nichts Neues.#d


----------



## maesox (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

*Wer das 1 : 1 umsetzten kann......TOP !!!!!|bigeyes#6*


TL
Matze


----------



## Ollek (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



froggy31 schrieb:


> ^
> 
> Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein
> 
> ...



Aber absolut genau dort auch wenns an die Zubereitung geht sollte man dem Fisch den nötigen Respekt entgegenbringen.

Mal ganz ehrlich, was wäre diese wunderschöne Forelle Müllerin ohne Haut?

#dRichtig, nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Und wenn man vor hat den Fisch mit Mittelgräte zuzubereiten sollte man nach meinem Koch verständnis die Haut drann lassen.

Andernfalls filetiere ich den Fisch zu Filets ohne Haut. (gut das man filetieren kann ) 

Wie gesagt für mich wie Schnitzel ohne Panade, Bier ohne Krone, Hühnchen ohne Haut usw.

Gewisse Standarts sollte man in der Küche ganz einfach einhalten, Thomas müsste mir da beipflichten. #6

Ich sag ja nicht das das Enthäuten an sich ne schlechte Sache ist wenn man vorhat ihn danach noch zu filetieren. Aber mit Mittelgräte wie die Forelle im Link gehört ein Fisch für mich so nicht in die Pfanne. 

Aber wie ebenfalls schon erwähnt jeder wie er mag, ich musses ja nicht essen :m


----------



## maesox (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Auch das ist Geschmackssache Ollek!!


----------



## Ollek (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



maesox schrieb:


> Auch das ist Geschmackssache Ollek!!



:m Und es wär schlimm wenn jeder den gleichen hätte, aber in einem Restaurant dürfte man mir zumindest so ein Gericht nicht anbieten.


----------



## didi0405 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

@ all  #h

ich weiss ja nicht wie ihr den barsch esst aber ich schuppe die barsche ab und dann werden sie je nach größe verarbeitet
20-30 cm = bratbarsche
30-unendlich =räucherbarsche  #6
od. mein vater ist auch mal gerne einen barsch gekocht in milch mit lorbeer und piment  :v
aber alles mit haut denn gebraten schmeckt sie doch am besten
nun guten appetit |rolleyes


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

die Räucherbarsche schuppst du auch |kopfkrat

Wenn ich den Barsch so im ganzen brate, dann lieber geschuppt und mit Haut (ist ja wohl mit das leckerste am Fisch *g*)

Aber das kommt fast garnicht vor, da ich die Barsche fast immer filetiere. Und das dauert bei mir bestimmt nicht länger als der Zeitaufwand fürs Fell abziehen #h.


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Achso, und die Filets natürlich ganz ungesund zuerst in Weizenmehl wenden, dann in Ei und dann nochmal in Paniermehl/Semmelmehl :vik:


----------



## didi0405 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



Fritze schrieb:


> die Räucherbarsche schuppst du auch |kopfkrat
> 
> Wenn ich den Barsch so im ganzen brate, dann lieber geschuppt und mit Haut (ist ja wohl mit das leckerste am Fisch *g*)
> 
> Aber das kommt fast garnicht vor, da ich die Barsche fast immer filetiere. Und das dauert bei mir bestimmt nicht länger als der Zeitaufwand fürs Fell abziehen #h.


 
@ Fritze  #h

ja die schuppe ich weil man die auch kochen könnte #6

und warum filitierst du die barsche? #c
den barsch ißt man am besten wenn man die rückengräte rausnimmt und dann von oben auseinander schiebt dannach nimmt man die mittelgräte und die bauchlappengräten raus und man kann den rest essen ohne angst zu haben #d
das alles geht natürlich nicht ohne das man sich die hände schmutzig macht |uhoh:
guten appetit


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Achso, du weißt also vor dem Einfrieren noch nicht, wie du die Barsch später verarbeitest - wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe.

Und wegen den Filetieren - geht halt am schnellsten, wenn man eimerweise Barsche hat (und ich meine wirklich schnell - die Schnitte Zack Zack Zack ... - habe noch nicht die Zeit gemessen - aber bestimmt unter ne 1/2 Minute pro Barsch). 

Manchmal machen wir auch Fischkloppse aus den Filets (zerhäckseln, würzen, Mehl, Ei ... braten und dann sauer einlegen *lecker*)


----------



## didi0405 (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

@ fritze #h

fischklopse machen wir nur aus hecht 
und du hast recht ich weiß vorher nie was daraus wird |rolleyes


----------



## Fxxxxx (24. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

auch #h zurück :q

ja, geht mit Hechten auch sehr sehr gut - stimme dir da voll zu (nur muss man die bei uns erstmal bekommen *duck_und_ganz_schnell_wieder_wech_zum_quasi_heimat_fred*) :q


sorry an die anderen für soviel off-topic ( aber davon lebt ja ein Forum :k )


----------



## Rotbarsch 07 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Hallo und guten Morgen,
ich finde wenn der kollege im film es schaffen würde die rückenflosse auch in der haut zuhalten dann könnte er wunderbar als präparateur arbeiten.

gruß Rotbarsch 07


----------



## angelndes_sofa (25. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Ich denke diese Version des Filet-Gewins ist die beste Methode für Outdoor-Angeln #h


----------



## froggy31 (25. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Ich denke diese Version des Filet-Gewins ist die beste Methode für Outdoor-Angeln #h



Angelst du manchmal auch Indoor :m

greetz


----------



## didi0405 (26. September 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



froggy31 schrieb:


> Angelst du manchmal auch Indoor :m
> 
> greetz


 
und wenn ja ...wo


----------



## Ollek (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



didi0405 schrieb:


> und wenn ja ...wo



na ganz einfach :m

Meeresangeltage Magdeburg



> Ebenso stellt das Highlight, die 1. Deutsche *Indoor*-Angelmeisterschaft, der diesjährigen ...



:q na das will ich sehn.


----------



## Okken_Deluxe (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

denn rest vom barsch kann man als socke benutzen haha


----------



## didi0405 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



Ollek schrieb:


> na ganz einfach :m
> 
> Meeresangeltage Magdeburg
> 
> ...


 
das hab ich ja noch nie gehört naja sind ja auch die ersten


----------



## nibbler001 (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

indoor ganz einfach, grundstück am Ufer, Ruten rein, Funkbissanzeiger ran und dann schön in Wintergarten/Terrasse setzen.^^ (Hätte ja was am Ufer zu Wohnen.


----------



## heidelberger*** (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Hab einen tollen Tip von einem Einheimischen Barschangler in Plön bekommen!!
Den barsch in lauwarmes Essigwasser legen .. nur kurz .. das löst die Verklebten Schuppen und es geht dann verhältnismäsig leicht zu schuppen.... versucht das mal .. es klappt gut !!!


Gruß heidelberger***


----------



## Ute (27. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Ich hatte bisher nur sehr kleine Barsche gefangen.
Würde aber mal gerne auch was größeres fangen, um ihn mal zu schmecken. Und damit ich diese Methode mal ausprobieren kann.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 72972 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

Ich weiss granicht was soviele hier dagegen haben ich meine das ist ne schnelle leichte art den fisch zu "filetieren".
Was ist daran schlimm etc.?
Man könnte echt meinen manche hier sind nur dagegen es mal so zu probieren und nicht auf die herkömmliche art und weise.
Ich werds beim nächsten barsch auf jeden fall mal probieren und ich bin mir sehr sicher das besser ist als es auf die alte weise zu machen


----------



## Lil Torres (10. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

also ich persönlich finde es genial, einfacher geht es doch kaum!! #6


----------



## hengist (10. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Hmm... ich will ja nicht meckern, aber die Haut vom Barsch schmeckt doch super. Ok bis die Schuppen runter sind, ist ne Ewigkeit vergangen, aber das ist es mir dann doch wert.
> 
> Wenn man mehrere kleinere Barsche hat, ist das wohl eine sehr gute Alternative diese pfannenfertig zu bekommen.




geht doch fix - einfach mit Kronkorken rüber


----------



## NiederrheinAngler (10. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

is finde ich nicht nötig.
geht auch einfacher und fleischsparender  !!!


----------



## Tobi94 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Barsch entgräten in Null koma nichts*

ICh filetiere meine Barsch immer so?!
Hatte noch keine Probleme....


----------

